# Built in Baby sitter and "the gangs all here"



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Found this little guy pulling egg duty with Dad today.......
Then the gang of YB's were taking a siesta.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, he is just as handsome as dad, oh, how cute!


...and the youngbird gang is quite a sight to see! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, I LOVE the picture of all the youngsters huddled together, that is SO PRECIOUS!!!!!! Way too cute for words 

You posted another one similar a lil while ago but this is so CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh they're all so lovable! Hey! There looks like a baby pig that could turn out looking like my favorite feral Garye! I didn't think they'd be another pigeon like Garye but who knows... maybe you have one. It'll be interesting to see how they all look as adults.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Those pics are so great.
The little guy is taking his baby sitting chore very seriously LOL, love the look in his face.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very nice photos. Birds setting eggs seem to have the same "inward" expression. What a sweet young bird!

Adult birds usually allow some personal space unless they're next to their mate. Do YBs frequently lay touching each other like that? They are so uniform in type, even though they are different colors.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

When you first take them from the parents they will squish together. LOL But just before we went to bed last night I looked out and could see two of the babys up on perches. In a couple of days I'll take out that frame they are on because they will start to perch. Funny you should mention their expressions. That is true but I have one cock, Roosevelt, who loves his babies but he looks absolutely miserable when he's sitting on eggs, like, "man, I hate this part". He would rather be raising a rukus in the loft. LOL


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

mind if I put those pictures n my website http://www.freewebs.com/westiepigdy/index.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

well seeing as how you ALREADY put them there I guess it's ok.........LOL. just kidding. You can borrow whatever ones you like.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Found this little guy pulling egg duty with Dad today.......
> Then the gang of YB's were taking a siesta.......


www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ Pretty Pics can i put them on my site email me those pics and i will put them on emails on website.


----------

